# Target Link einer Tabelle



## Daaguru (29. Dezember 2001)

hi @lL!

Hab da mal ne frage und zwar versuche ich eine tabelle in dieser Form, in ein zielframe (target) zu linken... nur wie 


```
<td width=125 bgcolor=#0055FF onmouseover="style.backgroundColor='#318DEB'" onmouseout="style.backgroundColor='#0055FF'" onclick="location.href='links.html'">Links</td>
```

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet...


----------



## lexi (29. Dezember 2001)

was willst du bitte?
einen anderen frame ansprechen vielleicht?
 - parent.frames['framename']
formulier das in zukunft genauer bitte, ich hab keine lust auf rätselraten..


----------

